#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  COnfigurar Cisco 1841

## lrmurad

Ola pessoal.

Estou procurando alguém que possa fazer a configuração de um Cisco 1841.

Tenho um link de 2megas da Telefonica e estou precisando configurar este Cisco pra esse link.
Dá pra fazer remoto pois setei IP no interface FastEthernet, aí é só eu dar acesso a um computador aqui.

Desde já obrigado.

----------


## sapucaia

Olá Murad!

Vc está com todas as informações em mãos? IP Wan, Range IP Lan, Protocolo? Considerando que é link de 2 Mbits, deve ser serial. É super simples, se vc quiser, vou estar on até as 21:00hs, posso te guiar por MSN. Se vc quiser que eu faça remoto, também sem problemas. Seta um IP na FastEthernet1, porque a FastEthernet0, vai ser o seu gateway interno, dai quando eu alterar para as configurações que a Telefonica te passou, vou perder acesso ao Roteador. Dai é só me dizer como acessar essa maquina que está conectada no Roteador. Rapidinho, 2 palitos!!!

Abs,

----------


## lrmurad

Boa tarde amigo.

Te adicionei no msn

----------

